# hunter harassment ?



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

does urine soaked white rags hung over every runway for 400 yards along a road count as hunter harassment? what about moth balls poured down the same runways? Probably 20 to 25 white rags all nailed to trees 3 ft off the ground. I did not touch them but assume since they are stained almost a yellow color that it is urine. Is there anything We can do? It is not on our property, but across the road above the runways leading into our property. We have talked to the property owner and he acts decent enough but this happens around this time every year. And its getting old... what can we do?
thanks 
And yes he is a "hunter" ( sarcasm)


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*2c and 2d may apply. Recommend you call the Rap number, 1-800-292-7800*

*324.40112 Obstructing or interfering in lawful taking of animals; prohibited conduct; petition; injunction; violation as misdemeanor; penalties; section inapplicable to peace officer.* 

Sec. 40112.
(1) A person shall not obstruct or interfere in the lawful taking of animals by another person.
(2) A person violates this section when the person intentionally or knowingly does any of the following:
(a) Drives or disturbs animals for the purpose of disrupting a lawful taking.
(b) Blocks, impedes, or harasses another person who is engaged in the process of lawfully taking an animal.
(c) Uses a natural or artificial visual, aural, olfactory, gustatory, or physical stimulus to affect animal behavior in order to hinder or prevent the lawful taking of an animal.
(d) Erects barriers to deny ingress or egress to areas where the lawful taking of animals may occur. This subdivision does not apply to a person who erects barriers to prevent trespassing on his or her property. 
(e) Interjects himself or herself into the line of fire of a person lawfully taking wildlife.
(f) Affects the condition or placement of personal or public property intended for use in the lawful taking of an animal in order to impair the usefulness of the property or prevent the use of the property.
(g) Enters or remains upon private lands without the permission of the owner or the owner's agent, for the purpose of violating this section.
(h) Engages in any other act or behavior for the purpose of violating this section.
(3) Upon petition of an aggrieved person or a person who reasonably may be aggrieved by a violation of this section, a court of competent jurisdiction, upon a showing that a person was engaged in and threatens to continue to engage in illegal conduct under this section, may enjoin that conduct.
(4) A person who violates this section is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 93 days, or a fine of not less than $500.00 or more than $1,000.00, or both, and the costs of prosecution. A person who violates this section a second or subsequent time is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 1 year, or a fine of not less than $1,000.00 or more than $2,500.00, or both, and the costs of prosecution. In addition to the penalties provided for in this subsection, any permit or license issued by the department authorizing the person to take animals shall be revoked. A prosecution under this section does not preclude prosecution or other action under any other criminal or civil statute.
(5) This section does not apply to a peace officer while the peace officer performs his or her lawful duties.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Ask the neighbor about them and see what he has to say ?


----------

